# Erroneous Time/Date stamp on some messages



## Makai Guy (Nov 3, 2006)

Somehow our server time/date had gotten set ahead 12 hours.  I don't know for sure, but from examining a lot of recent posts, I think it happened some time between 2:39 AM and 2:53 AM this morning (3 Nov 2006, US Eastern Standard Time).  

I corrected it at approx 11:35 AM, so it appears to have been in effect for roughly 9 hours.   

All the posts entered during this 9-hour span have post times 12 hours later than they were actually posted.  As a result, the order of Nov 3 posts in threads will be confusing, as posts with accurate post time stamps will be shuffled in with posts with "bogus" time stamps and displayed in the order of their apparent post times.

I can't think of any reasonable way to sort this out other than shutting the board down and not allowing new posts until we get to an actual time of 11:35 PM EST on Nov 3.  We have chosen not to do this.

[Edit]  In fact, the thread you're reading now lists its posts out of order.  *This* post was actually the third entered in the thread, after the Nov 3 posts by Spence and Fern with apparent later time stamps.

I'm going to lock this thread to keep from getting more "out of order" posts in it.

Related threads: 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34817
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34848


----------



## Spence (Nov 3, 2006)

*AM/PM messed up this morning*

Current postings are showing PM vice AM


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 3, 2006)

Its not just you...but I wouldn't have noticed if you hadn't said anything, since I just look at "Today's posts." 

Fern


----------

